# Destination Wild... Gore Footy



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

For those of us that were forced to work at the ungodly hour of 7pm on tuesday is there any way to catch the footage? youtube, anything?


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I couldnt find this anywhere last night. Was it on FSN? I dont think i get this on the dish. I did however see the teva games footage on Saturday on VS. Hobie, nice helmet cam footage.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Altitude sports channel. Do a search for it if you got the digital cable dealy. And who was the hotty with the raspy voice that was hosting the show, meow. It was put together nicely too. Too bad it was followed up by a golfing segment.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

ah, cool, i will do a search on that, thanks


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

If someone tapped it, put it on youtube.com.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I wish I could tap that shit, anybody got her number? Even if I did, I wouldn't show you guys, somethings have to be kept private.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

lol, it seems its on again on thur at 9pm


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

''Anything you can't raft is class VI'' Wow! I guess I've kayaked a lot of class VI!


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Matt, I'll be sure to pass the props along to my buddy Shafer. I think he did the editing. He's got a sweet gig now MC-ing the Warren Miller East Coast tour.


----------



## stinky (Aug 21, 2006)

I missed it last night!

I can't find info for further showings of it anywhere. Can someone tell me when I can see it again? I live in Aspen and have no idea how to get tv listings for fsn for here.

thanks.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Does anyone have TiVo?


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

As gh said, it appears it will be replayed on Thur. at 9:00. It is on FSN, not Altitude Sports as was said earlier by flowtorch. That would be channel 414 if you happen to have Dishnetwork. Looks like maybe ch. 26 on cable.


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

Stinky: Here you go.




gh said:


> lol, it seems its on again on thur at 9pm


Try reading the entire thread first :lol:


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

rwhyman said:


> As gh said, it appears it will be replayed on Thur. at 9:00. It is on FSN, not Altitude Sports as was said earlier by flowtorch. That would be channel 414 if you happen to have Dishnetwork. Looks like maybe ch. 26 on cable.


I'm about to expose my TV newbieness.

FSN is Fox Sports apparently (so sayeth google). If I go to a bar and ask them to put on FSN will they know what I'm talking about? Is that 9pm MST?


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

The host is: Courtney Hansen (check out her website!)

WhiteLightening, who are you? Thanks for passing on the message. I was filming for them both days.

FSN is Fox Sports Network. In Eagle County I think it's channel 35.

After the golfing bit, they do go back to more rafting from the race... and my appetite for chocolate was awoken!


----------



## cebel (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Matt,
You didn't happen to shoot the, uhhh, swimsuit malfunction during the gear up scene did you?

CE


----------



## cebel (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Matt,
You didn't happen to shoot the, uhhh, swimsuit malfunction during the gear up scene did you?

CE


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Fox, FSN, altitude...whatever. It's not that hard to find. Reminds me of one of those "How many mountainbuzz members does it take to screw in a lightbulb" jokes. Thanks for the beta matts... I'll go ahead and post this one for the fellas that enjoy the ladies and our boy BSOE who is surrounded by dude soup....dont worry, it's safe for work---> 

http://www.courtneyhansen.com/pg1.htm

Is it okay to post off topic, thread-jack links on here or should that go into another forum?


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

hey charlie! 

must be important to you, as you posted twice, huh?! um, i'm afraid i'm not aware what you are speaking of?  

i think you even make an appearance during the show, too!


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm pissed for some reason comcast has some dumb ass broncos crap on instead of destination wild....


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm pissed for some reason comcast has some dumb ass broncos crap on instead of destination wild....


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

ok so I spoke too soon.

Sorry broncos fans..


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

That's okay stingin. The broncos shit was actually just as good as destination wild. For one, Breck has absolutely nothing to do with Gore other than its in the same state. Secondly, I thought we were going to see some real Gore Footy, not just a handful of clips of rafting. And when was the last time you and your bros went out for a $29 dinner after paddling? (Bar tab not included). How did we jump from Applesauce to the bottom of Pyrite as the runout? 

I am the sickest class VI paddler I know. 


Disclaimer: No offense to any kayakers, filmers, editors or what have you. The footage may have been well shot and well edited. I like gore, I like paddlers, but I hate cheesy marketing driven tv shows.


----------



## TimWalker (Oct 25, 2003)

Courtney Hansen was definitely the best part of that show! Not sure why she went down the rapids with Timberline, she should have just called Kevin Bacon and Merryl Streep, they're qualified after doing the Gaunlet. :lol: Props to Courtney, though, rafting Gore is definitely more scary than being in a kayak. Well, except the time I paddled a Savage Fury in there at about 1100 cfs - I swam in Gore after blowing skirt and got worked in Kirsh. Ah, the days of Corrin Addison's insane boats....


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

Cutch said:


> That's okay stingin. The broncos shit was actually just as good as destination wild. For one, Breck has absolutely nothing to do with Gore other than its in the same state. Secondly, I thought we were going to see some real Gore Footy, not just a handful of clips of rafting. And when was the last time you and your bros went out for a $29 dinner after paddling? (Bar tab not included). How did we jump from Applesauce to the bottom of Pyrite as the runout?
> 
> I am the sickest class VI paddler I know.
> 
> ...


Ditto, definitely not worth the hassle we went through to see it. Gotta thank the bartenders at the Trailhead though for putting up with the complaints from baseball fans (people actually watch baseball?) when they flipped it over to FSN for us. :twisted:


----------



## WW Lush (Dec 26, 2003)

The next gore fest I am skipping out on partying it up with all you folks! I am heading into Breck to get my chocolate body massage and to play a round of golf!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Oh, Did somebody say body massage!!! You got it:

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/gijoe-bodymassage.html

And I didn't even realize it showed more Gore after the first act. I changed the flippin channel when she learned how to...pour a beer!? Who doesn't love a chocolate body massage though?


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

*She might be hot...*

...but she looked like a crappy paddler

The editing and the filming was tight, but it was disappointing that it was a 3 minute segment instead of a 30 - minute show. What would it take to get the footage and make a gore video for the boaters?


----------



## Turner (Oct 10, 2006)

You can see the footage at www.destinationwildtv.com


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

wow, it's amazing how mainstream media can turn something cool into SHIT.

no offense matt, good filming, but the usual stupid crap for the idiotic masses.

jmho


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

mmmmm....chocolate....


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

well, i saw myself on tv for a solid second.


----------



## LoopDog (Apr 13, 2004)

That was sweet seeing my buddy's raft team, Team Pinchie Time.......brrrrrrrrrrrrrrup brrup brrrrrrrrrrrrrup byup byup.......They styled Tunnel! Interview with Ron Who Run's Gore will be on the ono grind channel tonight at 11, byup


----------

